# [SOLVED] BSOD Event ID 41 and Bugcheck code 209



## sidsiva (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello!

My PC crashes once or twice a day with a BSOD and refers to a nwifi.sys error. Would appreciate any ideas on how I can solve this!

I have attached a zip file with the info as instructed by jcgriff2

System details:

OS: Windows 7 Professional 64bit
Version: OEM
Age of System: less than a month
CPU: Intel i7 870
Motherboard: GA P55 USB3
Video Card: MSI 240GT (nvidia)
Power Supply: Gigabyte Odin 800W

Thanks!
Sid


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD Event ID 41 and Bugcheck code 209*

Hi - 

All 4 BSODs name your Linksys Wireless-N USB Network Adapter WUSB300N driver - 

```
[FONT=lucida console]WUBS300N.sys        Tue Sep 11 06:23:15 [COLOR=red][B]2007[/B][/COLOR] (46E66C93)[/FONT]
```
It needs to be updated, but Cisco Support site shows you have the most recent version - for XP, 2000, possibly Vista; none for Windows 7 - 

Linksys by Cisco - WUSB300N Support

If no driver update available, you'll need to purchase a new wifi device. 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


` 

BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Sat Mar 19 04:58:59.377 2011 (GMT-4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 2:24:50.438[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BugCheck D1, {0, 2, 0, fffff88005a1d767}[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for WUBS300N.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for WUBS300N.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : nwifi.sys ( nwifi!Pt6RepackRecvNBL+103 )[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_nwifi!Pt6RepackRecvNBL+103[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 000000D1[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`05a1d767[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosVersion = F8[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosReleaseDate = 08/10/2010[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemProductName = P55-USB3[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]MaxSpeed:     2930[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]CurrentSpeed: 2931[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Fri Mar 18 10:58:03.178 2011 (GMT-4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 0:18:50.240[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : afd.sys ( afd!AfdCompleteIrpListEx+aa )[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x4E_7[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x4E_7_afd!AfdCompleteIrpListEx+aa[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000004E[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`00000007 00000000`0022d66f 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosVersion = F8[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosReleaseDate = 08/10/2010[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemProductName = P55-USB3[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]MaxSpeed:     2930[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]CurrentSpeed: 2931[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Fri Mar 18 01:53:07.613 2011 (GMT-4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 1:40:29.548[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BugCheck D1, {a, 2, 0, fffff88005b48fcd}[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : nwifi.sys ( nwifi!Dot11PacketConverterReceivePacket+139 )[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_nwifi!Dot11PacketConverterReceivePacket+139[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 000000D1[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`0000000a 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`05b48fcd[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosVersion = F8[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosReleaseDate = 08/10/2010[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemProductName = P55-USB3[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]MaxSpeed:     2930[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]CurrentSpeed: 2931[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Thu Mar 10 00:43:44.548 2011 (GMT-4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 6:38:22.594[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : tcpip.sys ( tcpip!FlPnpEvent+17d )[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_tcpip!FlPnpEvent+17d[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 1000009F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`00000004 00000000`00000258 fffffa80`06a1d680 fffff800`00b9c510[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosVersion = F5[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosReleaseDate = 11/20/2009[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemProductName = P55A-UD3P[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]MaxSpeed:     2930[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]CurrentSpeed: 2931[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=lucida console]by [COLOR=navy]jcgriff2     [/COLOR][/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console][COLOR=navy]        J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/COLOR]   [/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]          [URL="https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith"][COLOR=#000055][U]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/U][/COLOR][/URL]   [/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=lucida console]          [URL="http://www.sysnative.com"][COLOR=#000033][U]www.sysnative.com[/U][/COLOR][/URL][/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]          [URL="http://www.jcgriff2.com"][COLOR=#000055][U]www.jcgriff2.com[/U][/COLOR][/URL] [/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨[/FONT]
```


----------



## sidsiva (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: BSOD Event ID 41 and Bugcheck code 209*

Hmm.. I was afraid of that!

Thanks so much for your help with this.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD Event ID 41 and Bugcheck code 209*

My pleasure. 

Sorry about the outcome... The wifi device should run fine with older Windows OS systems if you have any around. Or sell it via classified or Craig's List.

Good Luck to you.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

